# What would be financial implications if we can't get to clinic for treatment?



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm jumping the gun a bit here - as I'm not due to fly out to Athens for about another 8 days yet

I know it's all subject to speculation but somebody on the radio was just saying that he expects flights be grounded for another 5 days at least - which will, of course, have a knock on effect on all other flights.

My donor will be due to undergo egg collection later this week - and presumably will get paid by the clinic. 

If I simply can't get there for transferal will I still be charged for the cycle do you think ?


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

You would need to check with the clinic but I would have thought yes you would get charged if the EC was done successfully.  You might want to talk to the clinic about them freezing the eggs for you if all else fails.  

Best of Luck

S


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

my situation was different but we arrived the day of donors EC and my friend had done his thing, then they scanned me and my lining was crap and had a black blob in it' so not ET the eggs were frozen as eggs and not embryos. I had to pay in full as I guess it was my fault that the ET couldn't go ahead

L x


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

I wouldn't want the donor to not get paid - it's hardly her fault

..but on the other hand I don't really want the compromise of frozen eggs/embroys as the chances are so much lower. 

Oh well, not a lot of point in worrying about it now


----------

